

Paragon Partition Manager Professional 9.5 32-bit/64-bit Free until 10-18-2009 - buckwild
http://www.paragon-software.com/free/giveaway.html
I thought you guys might appreciate this.
======
sketerpot
I have never wanted this thing. But now, because it's temporarily free, I feel
some attraction to it.

Clever marketing trick, I must say.

------
gorbachev
Anyone know if it needs to also be installed within the time window? Or can I
download now and install next week.

